
The Guantánamo in New York You’re Not Allowed to Know About - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2016/02/05/mahdi-hashi-metropolitan-correctional-center-manhattan-guantanamo-pretrial-solitary-confinement/
======
finid
That's just one. How many more of such places do we maintain here in the US
and other places around the world?

~~~
progressive_dad
Well, there's Homan Square in Chicago for one...

[http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/24/chicago-
polic...](http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/24/chicago-police-
detain-americans-black-site)

------
pc2g4d
This is shameful and horrifying. How are these SAM speech restrictions even
legal? Do these apply widely throughout the corrections system, or are they
really mostly abused in "terror" cases?

